# gsw



## GAmedik34 (Apr 19, 2013)

28 y/o male with gsw to lower back, stable condition. taking him to the truck he starts calling out mama! mama replies, boy stop whining like a little :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:! :rofl:


----------



## MediMike (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool story.  Mocking a patient in pain and fear.  Professionalism at it's finest.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 19, 2013)

I think the humor is at the mother's response.


----------



## MediMike (Apr 19, 2013)

Well balls. I didn't see that the mother responded.  I do apologize!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't find this funny at all. Patients should not be mocked for their response to trauma. They should be able to live in a world where they feel they can freely share anything with EMS. If we mock them, they could potentially become closed off and stop talking.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2013)

The OPs punctuation makes it difficult to understand, but EMS wasn't mocking the pt. The pt was crying out "mama!" and his mother was on scene and she was the one who told him to stop whining.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, haha. I get it. Ok. Funny. Sorry for my earlier reply.


----------



## GAmedik34 (Apr 21, 2013)

no I was not mocking the pt me and my partner were dumbfounded his mom said that to him, that's what made it funny afterwards realizing what had happened.... never going to make fun of our find pleasure from someone elses injury.... I even stayed with him till the doc was able to remove the bullet.


----------

